# discount yarn outlets on my route to Florida from Maine



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can visit discount yarn outlets on my route to Florida from Maine? Does anyone have a favourite? In Canada, we have a great yarn outlets in Ontario where they sell discontinued yarns and overstocks and mill ends at incredibly low prices but I cannot find any such places in the USA. I contacted one US yarn company but all they supplied me with was their web site where I could enter a zip or postal code and get a list of stores that sell their yarns in an area of up to 100 miles of that zip code. That unfortunately is not what I am looking for! I know the route we plan to take but I certainly do not know the different zip codes for the areas we plan to travel through. Can anyone help?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, There is a place in Long Island called Smiley's. They are having a wall to wall sale from Sept12 to the 17th. They also have a web site. I will be going there during the sale. Most of the time they are only open on Friday and Sat I think. You should check the web site. 
Have a safe trip. Check the routes down here to be sure the roads are not still closed if you are heading out this week.
Happy Knitting. 
Deb


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Hi, There is a place in Long Island called Smiley's. They are having a wall to wall sale from Sept12 to the 17th. They also have a web site. I will be going there during the sale. Most of the time they are only open on Friday and Sat I think. You should check the web site.
> Have a safe trip. Check the routes down here to be sure the roads are not still closed if you are heading out this week.
> Happy Knitting.
> Deb


It's not on Long Island, it's in Queens NY.
92-06 Jamaica Avenue
Woodhaven, NY 11421
718-849-9873


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Jaszy said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can visit discount yarn outlets on my route to Florida from Maine? Does anyone have a favourite? In Canada, we have a great yarn outlets in Ontario where they sell discontinued yarns and overstocks and mill ends at incredibly low prices but I cannot find any such places in the USA. I contacted one US yarn company but all they supplied me with was their web site where I could enter a zip or postal code and get a list of stores that sell their yarns in an area of up to 100 miles of that zip code. That unfortunately is not what I am looking for! I know the route we plan to take but I certainly do not know the different zip codes for the areas we plan to travel through. Can anyone help?


Hi Jaszy - which outlets do you go to in Ontario. Would love to know which ones you like.
Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It probably is not on route but I think I have heard that WEBS has an outlet somewhere in east. Someone will be along to correct me or give more info, I'm sure. What a wonderful trip. Hope you have a big vehicle and find lots of bargains.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Lion Brand just opened an outlet in New Jersey...


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It probably is not on route but I think I have heard that WEBS has an outlet somewhere in east. Someone will be along to correct me or give more info, I'm sure. What a wonderful trip. Hope you have a big vehicle and find lots of bargains.


Webs is in Northampton MA and they have a section of sale yarns.


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

I like the Spinrite outlet in Listowel best. We were on vacation at the time and I filled the back seat with green garbage bags full of yarn. Couldn't see out the rear view window so you can imagine the amount of yarn. Great deals!
There is also one in Toronto (forget the name) which is also great. 
It is all in bins and priced by the ounce. (less than $1 per ounce) I bought several cones of yarn that were over a pound each.


----------



## k2p25 (Aug 28, 2011)

This is not a discount yarn outlet, but has a clearance section. It is really worth a visit. Next door is Keepsake Quilting.
Patternworks, Route 25 at Senter's Marketplace, Center Harbor, NH. This is in the Lake Winnipesaukee area.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Webs is in North Hampton, Mass. Its about 15 min north on Route 91 from the Mass Pike. It is near Holyoke. Went yesterday!!! They have their own brand of yarn, Valley Yarn, at great prices! In August, they have 20% off if you spent $60, and 25% off if you spent $120! Nice store!It was a 2 hour ride one way for me, and I will definately go back!


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

I would be interested in some from Ny state to Florida.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

If you are in Maine you might want to visit Halcyon in Bathe just to go. It is not an outlet but they have gorgeous yarns.

http://halcyonyarn.com/

SEA


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Not to be a stickler but the borough of Queens is located on Long Island--I live there--on Long Island.



irishsmitty said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, There is a place in Long Island called Smiley's. They are having a wall to wall sale from Sept12 to the 17th. They also have a web site. I will be going there during the sale. Most of the time they are only open on Friday and Sat I think. You should check the web site.
> ...


----------



## Brenda48 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Lion Brand Outlet is located at 140 Kero Road in Carlstadt, New Jersey. We are about 5 minutes from Giants Stadium. The phone number is 201/939-0611. We have discontinued yarns and discontinued colors at half price. We have some pattern booklets half priced. We have computers where you can download and print any of the over 4,000 patterns from are web site. We have mill end of Homespun and Hometown. Stop by and see us if you can.
I am the Assistant Manager.


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry, Kippyfure, although Queens is on the island we call Long Island, it is generally NOT considered part of "Long Island," as Nassau and Suffolk Counties are. Woodhaven, where Smiley's is located, is in the county of Queens, part of NYC.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

If you've never been to a Hobby Lobby, there's a very nice on one at the Route 3 exit in Fredericksburg, VA that I always have to stop in when I'm traveling 95. I get the I Love this Cotton yarn especially for chemo hats. Otherwise, I haven't stopped at yarn outlets along 95 when traveling from VA to FL for the past 12 years.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

And that is exactly what I said--It is on Long Island. Same piece of land. No worries. No bridges.



Linda knits said:


> Sorry, Kippyfure, although Queens is on the island we call Long Island, it is generally NOT considered part of "Long Island," as Nassau and Suffolk Counties are. Woodhaven, where Smiley's is located, is in the county of Queens, part of NYC.


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the one in Listowel the best!
Judy


----------



## cap (Mar 15, 2011)

how about the classic elite outlet called hub yarns in lowell mass....if you gogle them you will get directions.....they are very high class yarns and they also carry discontinueds of other brands....i do like webs as being the very best....i designed and worked for the ulltex yarn company years ago...they imported fantastic yarns so i do know good bargains and i do prefer high grade yarns and webs and hub will deliver!!


----------

